# Laptops



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a laptop shortly and am a real technology dinosaur. I would prefer to have Windows XP rather than the later versions. Does anyone have any advice on the best supplier in the Coimbra area? Please do not suggest Radio Popular.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't buy an Acer


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a XP O/S either it's 4 O/S behind now, afraid I still buy in UK as extremely difficult to get English keyboards on laptops, plenty of bargains around and Amazon will deliver here free, buy a international, european brand no issues on warranties being used here.

Quite impressed with Lenovo which might be my next purchase


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess personal preferences are just that.

I'd never buy another Lenovo after the last one I had & the best & most reliable laptop I've ever owned is the Acer I have now. 

I would however second C/Ms comment about buying from Amazon.co.uk. You'll get a cheaper deal & an English keyboard.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is extremely difficult to get anything with XP now unless it s secondhand. My XP kit (two PCs) died recently following a MS update (can they incorporate killer bugs in their updates? I wouldn't put it past them!)

I ended up getting W7 with an English licence (I hate having all the instructions etc in Spanish) and with a few exceptions I have managed to get it to operate in a manner as close to XP as I can. W8, you have a lot of stuff to get rid of before you can even start to get it to resemble a decent PC, let alone replicate an XP.

One difficulty with buying from Amazon is getting anything other than the latest OS.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've gone through pre XP, Vista, WIN 7, WIN8 & now WIN8.1 found once I got used to quirks of each and tailored more to my individual needs never had any real issues with any, think now that the speed and pace of advancement in all computer related items it's better to keep up or reasonably up to date, where not mobile fans or use to that degree but just replaced are now considered ancient ones with Smartphones now thats a learning curve


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I was thinking along the Amazon route, just have no idea what model to buy.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

sorry but forget Win XP, it´s out and will no more updated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What do you want the laptop for? or would a notebook be better? generally a desktop is better value for money but it really comes down to your ideal use, we've been happy with HP's & also Acer a friend has a Acer touchscreen notebook great bit of kit, ideal for WIN8.1


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be using it in South Africa initially, mainly for checking emails and possibly working on exel and word documents.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

PC Specialist will configure any laptop/notebook/desktop to your specifications and will load either Win 7 or 8; your choice. The cheapest laptop is £400 but how you configure it will depend on what you will be using it for. The basic model is quite sufficient for surfing, emailing, etc. The laptop will be supplied with an English keyboard and they will post to Portugal.

I ordered my desktop from them and have no hesitation recommending them. The delivery was punctual and their Customer Service very speedy and helpful. There is also a user forum with plenty of folk on there happy to give you advice on configuration.

One thing that I should point out though is that if it should need repair within the guarantee you would have to send it back to the UK.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you all again. I have found Samsung Chromebook Wifi on Amazon for £200.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Thank you all again. I have found Samsung Chromebook Wifi on Amazon for £200.



Good choice. Enjoy!


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if you can get them in Portugal but I've been using an Advent (which I think might be exclusive to Curry's and PC World) for about 3 years now and (touch wood) it has been an excellent buy, good price and decent spec. Iwas dubious at first but bought one on the recommendation of a friend - and his is still going strong too! Mine has windows 7 on it which was a really joy after Windows vista.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stuartrox said:


> I don't know if you can get them in Portugal but I've been using an Advent (which I think might be exclusive to Curry's and PC World) for about 3 years now and (touch wood) it has been an excellent buy, good price and decent spec. Iwas dubious at first but bought one on the recommendation of a friend - and his is still going strong too! *Mine has windows 7 on it which was a really joy after Windows vista*.


ANYTHING is a joy after Vista - even going back to 3.1!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Thank you all again. I have found Samsung Chromebook Wifi on Amazon for £200.


ok if new processors, make sure you sign up for any extra free cloud storage and or buy a mini external H/D not really sure if this is an ideal purchase for Excel & Word as it doesn't support Microsoft Office you'll need to use Apache or similar as O/S is Chrome


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

To tell you the truth I have got so confused with the whole thing, talking to friends and reading all the very useful comments on here, that I have decided to shelve it for the moment. I may buy one in South Africa as the exchange rate is incredibly favourable at the moment.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Ha I have 2 Acers, they both work but I did have a big problem a few months ago when the generator here blew the power board. They are a nightmare to deal with in the UK


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

coati said:


> They are a nightmare to deal with in the UK[/QUOTE
> 
> You're being very polite and kind to them. They're impossible. Some of the worst customer service I have ever experienced.


----------

